# Survival Cooking on an Open Flame How-To



## kennethsxp (Apr 16, 2020)

Welcome to the survival guide for cooking on an open fire. This can be quite tricky when you first start to do it, but it will get easier as time goes on and you will get better. My family has a massive collection of household utensils, pans, pots and anything else you may need to grill outdoors over an open flame.

We love to go anywhere outdoors. Whether its hunting, fishing, camping or just plain to go to the park – we always have a blast. This is what we learned during our many camping outages. This information will give you the opportunity to learn from our mistakes and to check out what the items we bought for the costs of our trip and where it can be purchased from.

Keep reading at:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I like steak on a stick. Only utensil needed is a pointed green hardwood branch. :tango_face_wink:

You can do trout/fish that way too, but using a forked branch that can skewer the fish on. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I like steak on a stick. Only utensil needed is a pointed green hardwood branch. :tango_face_wink:
> 
> You can do trout/fish that way too, but using a forked branch that can skewer the fish on. :tango_face_grin:


A deer camp delight! I can't think of a better way to cook it. Its how steak is done!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I find it way too time consuming piercing all the beans onto individual twigs.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> I find it way too time consuming piercing all the beans onto individual twigs.


Have some hippie broad string them like beads on a wire.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> I find it way too time consuming piercing all the beans onto individual twigs.


Rice is worse!!!


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Looks romantic as hell but not practical for a chaos Prepper. * It will get you killed.*

Suggest a homemade Rocket stove that uses a minimum of fuel.
See: 



Note the grate is optional. Use a church-key bottle opener to cut tabs that point out in place of the grate.

See concrete block Rocket stove: 




See also:

How To Build A 2 Cinder Block Rocket Stove - Part 1

Lets be honest, you won't have a fat steak to broil nor a few pallets to burn each day. Besides, the two rocket stoves can be used in the *privacy* of your home. So now you don't have to worry about friends showing up and you not having enough beer for all.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Ever hear of a Swedish log? Even though it's pretty much a one time use, it does do double duty for cooking and heat.

http://www.freshoffthegrid.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Firelog-FB-Ad.jpg

Just take a cut round and cut down about 3/4's of the way thru, making 2 or more cuts depending on the size of the round. Poke in your tinder & light it up. The flat surface is good to set a pan or pot if needed, or just cook on the resulting fire.....as it burns down also provides heat in the cold weather.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Some other handy items: Cast iron skillet, dutch oven, and recycled grill from a charcoal grill or grate from a propane grill.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Some other handy items: Cast iron skillet, dutch oven, and recycled grill from a charcoal grill or grate from a propane grill.


the cast iron "spiders" off a regular gas stove are handy also - pays to have a few newspaper sections to wrap salvaged BBQ grill grates into ....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Breakfast in a paper bag


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Pffft. You rookies....


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> Have some hippie broad string them like beads on a wire.:vs_laugh:


can I modify your response...?
as @Prepared One would say
"some hippie broad *with daddy issues*"


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Pffft. You rookies....


back when PBS could be watched


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

jimcosta said:


> See concrete block Rocket stove:
> 
> See also:
> 
> ...


Those scare me. Cinder blocks aren't designed to stand up to the high temp of the fire. Eventually, a block will fail and that leads to the possibility of severe burns... something you don't want to deal with during a crisis.

I have all sorts of rocket stoves and have fire bricks for if I want to build one. Fire bricks are designed to handle those temps.


----------



## bsbeprepared (May 6, 2020)

When I was in B.S., we cooked regularly survival mode. When we needed a skillet we would heat up a limestone rock to make sure it wouldn't explode.
And cook what ever on it. We packed potatoes in clay mud for foil.
We got 1 match, everyone had their own fire, if we fail to start a fire, we would eat last. Had some great times! All my scout master were ex military, and very much into survival. I got to actually hang out when I was 9 . I cherish them days, and pass that on when I can. I love cooking on wood, charcoal, ect.
I very seldom even at home cook on propane but I do keep it for survival. The main way to cook on any heat, is to control the heat, more or less wood. Less is generally better you can always add more, but it's hard to cool down a fire that's too hot.


----------

